# THE TALKING DUCK



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A duck walks into a bar and orders a beer. The barman says, "Hey,
you're a duck!"

"Nothing wrong with your eyesight," observes the duck.

"Yeah, but I mean...I've never seen a talking duck," says the barman.

"Have you ever seen a duck drinking beer?"

"No."

"You will as soon as you pour me one," answers the duck.

The barman serves the duck a pint and asks him, "So, what brings a
duck like you to these parts?"

"Oh," says the duck, "I work on the building site across the road.
We'll be here for a couple of weeks, and I'll most likely be in every
lunch hour." The duck drinks his beer, wiggling his tail happily.
And just like he said, every day, he waddles over from his job and has
his lunchtime beverage.

The next week, a circus comes to town. The circus owner wanders in
for a pint, and the barman tells him about the talking duck. "You
should get this duck to join your circus," he says. "Everyone would
love to see a talking duck."

The circus man nods his agreement, and the barman agrees to talk to
the duck about the circus.

The following day, the duck comes in at lunchtime, as usual. The
barman says to the duck (with Â£Â£Â£ signs in his eyes), 
"You know, the circus is in town, and yesterday I was chatting to the owner about you."

"Really?" says the duck.

"Yeah. You could make a lot of money there. I can fix it up for you
easily. He wants to hire you"

"Hang on," said the duck. "You did say a CIRCUS, didn't you?"

"That's right."

"Big top?"

"Yes"

"That's the one with those big canvas tents, isn't it?"

"Of course," replied the barman, "I can get you a job there starting
tomorrow. The circus owner's crazy about the idea."

The duck looked very puzzled. "But what does he want with a plasterer?"


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: Last I heard the duck was a plumber


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

old but good :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> old but good :lol:


A bit like your self :wink: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > old but good :lol:
> ...


Well thamnk you honey :lol: :lol: :-*


----------

